# Netbeans: Wie nachträglich JTabbedPane einfügen?



## Snape (26. Juli 2005)

Hi,
gezwungenermaßen muss ich eine GUI mit Netbeans 4.1 entwickeln. Nun habe ich auf einem JFrame ein JPanel mit JLabels und JTextFields (insg. ca. 130) und ein JPanel mit mehreren JButtons angelegt. Leider ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen, dass diese beiden JPanel eigentlich in eine JTabbedPane gehören (auf dem anderen Tab soll dann eine JTextArea).

Meine große Preisfrage lautet nun:
Wie kann ich jetzt, nachträglich, die JTabbedPane einfügen und die vorhandenen beiden JPanel darauf platzieren? Möglichst einfach, und ohne alle Elemente eneut anlegen zu müssen.


----------



## Basti54 (27. Juli 2005)

Nutzt du den Inspector von Netbeans (Design Tool für GUIs)? Damit müßte man doch recht leicht alles verschieben können....


----------



## Snape (28. Juli 2005)

Moin,
habs jetzt mit viel Frickelei hinbekommen. Erst die TabbedPane eingefügt an einer freien Stelle des GBL, dann die Größe verändert und danach die Panel auf das Tab gezogen. Allerdings darf man dabei nicht vergessen, auf dem Tab erst ein neues, leeres Panel anzulegen, weil sonst das erste Panel, welches herübergezogen wird, als komplettes Tab-Panel genommen wird. Das erschwert es, weitere Panel einzufügen.


----------

